# OK more generally



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Have tried the "does anyone own an autosleeper suffolk or bershire with no result. So doew anyone own an autosleeper county of any kind. I'm looking at one on a merc automatic. Would appreciate any comments. cheers - Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi suffolkmerc you can do a search 

give me a minute and I'll show how


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pull down the home menu

click on members list

type say 'berkshire' or "berks*" in motorhome box and click the adjacent square

that brought up 7 autosleeper berkshires you get the members username and can pm them


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Suffolkmerc

I've seen you are trying very hard to find some info from members and I'm not sure where everyone is....but hang in there...you're not being ignored....just don't think that many people are online at the moment.

Wish I could help...but if you're looking at getting an auto-trail...then we can talk! :lol: 

Good luck!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I to would love to help but I only have a Autosleeper Clubman Sorry
but its better than saying bump :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You might get more responses from AutoSleepers owners in the AutoSleepers forum.

I'll move it for you.

Dave 


P.S. I'll remove your other post which got no replies at all. 

Posting the same query in several forums causes all sorts of confusion, though I can understand your frustration. :wink:


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

suffolkmerc said:


> Have tried the "does anyone own an autosleeper suffolk or bershire with no result. So doew anyone own an autosleeper county of any kind. I'm looking at one on a merc automatic. Would appreciate any comments. cheers - Steve


Hi Suffolkmerc, we've got an Autosleeper Merc Hampshire, automatic gearbox. What did you want to know?
Dave


----------

